# Ludwigia arcuata



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

So is there some kind of secret I am missing on getting this one out of the water? Haven't had any trouble with the other plants I have tried emersed, but the only thing I have gotten this one to do is die at different rates. Died in a setup with L. repens, dwarf hairgrass, chain sword, a couple of mosses, rotala rotundifolia, and a couple of mosses, and it is slowly dying in a setup with anubias barteri, rotala, and a couple other things.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you trying to move it in one step from submersed to emersed? Try growing it in about an inch of water and wait until it pushes out of the water by itself.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

well, that seems a bit obvious. thanks so much pk!


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

I laid several stems of Ludwigia arcuata in a shallow water tray on my deck a few years back; it produced emersed growth in a couple of weeks.

Here's the photo.










Hope that helps,

Walter


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I have it in a shallow bowl in my setup, we will see what happens...


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, getting some solid emergent growth now. Prolly give it another week or so and I am gonna take it out of the water.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I have had the same difficulty with this plant. The method of allowing it to grow up and out then using the emerging portion looks like it has finally worked for me. I also had riccia in the shallow dish which gave the L. arcuata something to grow across then up off of.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I was able to convert it, but after growing for about a week, it wilted and died. I think the soil may have compacted...


----------

